# HELP PLEASE - Can't hear sound :(



## dj.shadow.05 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hello. I have just used system restore on Win XP and the sound has just disappeared. I tried undoing the system restore but I still can't get it back  These are some things I've noticed...

- When I try playing music the volume control icon in the task bar momentarily flashes a red circle with a red line across it, but only the first time.

- I used to see a 'What U Hear' option when recording sound with Creative MediaSource Player, but it has disappeared and I see a Record Master option that does the same thing.

- I can record sound through my PC and play it back (i can see the soudwaves) but I don't hear anything.

I have a Creative SoundBlaster Live! card. I have never had this problem before. I have checked all connections, settings and audio driver but can't figure it out.

Any help would be greatly apreciated. Thanks


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

welcome to tsf
have you checked your device manager for yellow conflict symbols?
you might need to uninstall then reinstall the sound blaster software
post back


----------



## dj.shadow.05 (Oct 28, 2005)

Yeah they're not yellow (or weren't). I uninstalled the driver then installed the wrong one I think! So i uninstalled that one. At the moment I don't have any drivers installed. I can't find the right one again, even on the Creative website. I try to install what it says is the right one but it can't find a certain file or something.

I have a Creative SoundBlaster Live! 5.1 sound card


----------



## jisc123 (May 17, 2003)

dj.shadow.05 said:


> Yeah they're not yellow (or weren't). I uninstalled the driver then installed the wrong one I think! So i uninstalled that one. At the moment I don't have any drivers installed. I can't find the right one again, even on the Creative website. I try to install what it says is the right one but it can't find a certain file or something.
> 
> I have a Creative SoundBlaster Live! 5.1 sound card


So you have tried the software autoupdate and it came up with that error?


----------



## dj.shadow.05 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi, whats the 'auto update' and how do I use it?


----------

